# Weekly Competition 2013-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 U2 R' U' F' U R' U
*2. *U' R F2 R U2 R'
*3. *R F2 R F' R U' R2 U
*4. *R' U2 R2 F' U' R' U' R
*5. *R' F U2 F U' F2 U' F R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' F B2 L' D' F' R F' D B' U D F2 D' F2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U2
*2. *F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B U R2 D' U B U' R D
*3. *F' R2 B U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 L U2 L2 F L B2 L R2
*4. *B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 F D R' B D' R2 D' R2 U
*5. *B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F' D2 U R B' L D2 F U' F2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' Uw2 L2 U2 B2 F Uw' Rw Uw2 U2 Fw2 U2 F' U2 L' R' F2 D' B2 Fw' U2 B Rw' D2 Uw U B' Rw B U2 L B L2 Uw' F' Rw' D2 Uw B Uw'
*2. *Fw' Uw2 R U' R D2 Fw F2 Uw' L2 D2 R' D2 Uw2 B Rw2 R2 U' B' Fw U2 R D' L Rw' Uw U2 F2 L Fw2 Rw' B Fw2 F2 D' Fw D2 R U2 L'
*3. *B' Uw2 Rw' F' D2 B Fw2 L2 R D' B' U2 L2 B' U' Fw R' U L Rw D2 Fw2 F D2 Rw R' B' Fw F' R' D2 L2 Rw2 B Fw F' L2 D' Fw2 F2
*4. *U' F2 L2 Rw' U Rw R' B' R D' L2 D' Uw' U R Uw B' Fw2 F L' Rw' R2 F D U B' Fw2 Rw' R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D U2 B2 R' D Uw U' B
*5. *F Uw2 L R' D2 R' F' Uw U' Rw F' Rw Uw' L2 B' Fw F' Rw R2 B R B Fw F2 D2 Rw' R' Uw' L B' U B2 Uw Fw' Rw' B Rw D' L2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' R' Bw Uw' U Bw2 L2 Uw' U' B2 F' Lw Rw2 Uw2 U2 R2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Bw' R2 F Dw F2 R' D' Bw2 Uw2 U' L2 Lw2 Bw' Dw B Bw2 Fw F L' D2 R Fw' L Bw' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 U' Bw U2 L Bw Dw' B Bw Lw B' F' L'
*2. *Fw' F Rw' R' B2 Lw U R Uw2 F2 Lw Fw R Fw2 Uw' Rw2 B Dw2 Rw Uw2 U Rw' U2 L' Rw F2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 U Bw F2 Uw Lw' Rw Dw' B' D Uw' U Fw F D Dw' B2 Dw L2 Rw2 R Bw U2 R' D2 L Rw2 R Bw F' U2
*3. *R2 Bw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Uw Lw2 U2 L2 Rw' Bw Dw Lw' F' R' Uw Lw2 Fw' Dw Rw Dw' Uw' Lw Bw' Uw' L Rw' B2 Bw' U Bw2 F2 L' Lw' Fw' Uw' U L' D2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 F' L2 Dw F2 Dw F2 Rw2 F2 Dw' U' Rw Bw Lw2 Bw Fw Dw'
*4. *Bw2 Fw L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw' U Lw R D' Dw2 U F Uw' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' B2 Lw Dw2 L Rw2 R' F2 D Dw Lw Rw2 Uw U' L Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 B F' D2 Lw' Rw Dw R' D' U R' Dw2 Uw L2 D U' F2 L' Dw Fw' Uw' U F' U2
*5. *Dw' Rw' U' Rw2 F Dw2 Lw' Bw Uw R2 B' Bw L Lw' R2 Uw L2 Lw Rw' U Lw' Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F D Dw2 B2 R Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B' L' Fw D U R Bw' Uw U2 F2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' Dw F2 Dw Uw L2 Lw R' U' Rw Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 3R' D' 2U' 2L 3F2 2D2 U' 2B 2U2 3F' R' 3F2 L' 2B 3F' 3R 2U 3F 3R' F2 2R' D' F2 2U2 R' D2 3F' 2F2 2R2 3U' 2U' L' 2R' 2D2 3U2 2B2 D L2 3R' U2 2R' D 2D2 3R2 R2 2U' 2R2 2B D' 2D2 3U 2U' B2 3R2 2F2 L2 2R' D' 3F R2 2D2 2U2 L2 3R 2D' 2L D' 2F2 2R'
*2. *B' U B R 2F2 2U2 3F' D 2R2 3U' 2R' R2 D' B2 F' 2L2 3F 3U F' D2 U' 2R2 D F2 2D2 3U' L B2 F' 2L' 2F2 2L2 B' 2D2 3U U' R F R2 2B 2R 3U' 2B' F' D' L2 2L R2 2F2 2U' U' 3R 2B' 3F2 L2 3F' 2D' F 2R D2 2B2 L 2R2 2D U2 B2 3R' 2U 2B' F'
*3. *2F' D 2D U 2L' F 3U2 3F2 2F2 F' 2D2 2U' 3R 3F' D' B' 3R2 R' D2 2B2 3R' B2 3R2 2F' D' 3U 3R' 2B 3F' L' 2D 3F' L2 2R' 3U2 2B' 2R 3F L 3R2 R D' 2B2 3F 2L' 2B2 D' F U2 3F2 3R D2 2U 2F F2 3U2 3F' U2 3R2 D B 2L' 2F 2D 3U2 2U 2L2 U' L2 3U
*4. *D' 3R' 2U' B2 2R2 2B2 L2 2L' R' F2 3R' 3F R2 2F' 2L' 2B 2D2 2U2 B' 2L2 2B 3F2 R2 3U' 3F2 2F2 2R 2D 2U' R D R2 2F 2D' U 2L2 3U 2U' B2 U 2F' 3U' 2L2 2D2 B' D 2D2 2U2 B2 3R2 2R R2 2B 3U2 2B' 3U 2B2 3F F2 3R' 2B2 D 2R 3F2 F2 2L' R2 2D 3F2 L'
*5. *L 2L2 2D' 3U' R2 2B2 3U2 U' 2L' 3R2 B2 3U' B' 3U' R 2D 2B 2D' L 3R2 2B2 2L' 2F2 L 2L' 2R 2B2 2F' F2 2D' 2U' B' 3F2 3U 2R' D 2F 2L 2D' 3R' D' F2 2L2 2R 3F' 3R' F2 3R2 F2 2U' 2L 3U2 U B' L' 3F2 2F' 3U' 2F D' 2D' U2 3R' D R 3U2 B 2F' L 2L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *U 3B2 3U' 3R2 2B2 3U' L2 3D 3R2 3D 2B2 F U' 2B2 3L' 3R2 2R' 2D U 2B2 3F' 2U2 U B 2U U2 2R' R 3D' 3R' B U 2R D2 3D' B2 U2 L 2L' 2R' B2 3F 2F2 3D' U2 F2 L 3U' L2 3R' 2U' 3L' 2F D L 3L2 2F' R 3F' 2F2 F2 3L2 2R B2 2U2 2B' 2F 3D2 3R' 2D 3U' 2U' 3L2 3B 2D L2 3R2 2R2 R 2F D2 3L2 F' D' B' 3L2 3R2 U 2R2 2U2 F' 2L' 3B2 2F2 F' D' 2D 3U' 3R R'
*2. *U2 3B' 2F2 F 2U2 3R' F' U 2F' F L2 2L 3F' 2F2 F' 3D2 U2 2B2 3F 3R' 2F2 D 2B' 2D B' D' U 2B2 F2 3U2 B2 2L2 3L' D2 2D 3R2 3D2 3L2 3R' B 3B2 3U' 3R' B 2B' R' B' L' 3L 2F F 2L 3B' 2U 2R' 2D' 3R' B' D2 L' B 3R 2R2 3D 2U' U' 2L' 3R R' B2 2L R2 B' 3L2 B 3B 3L' B2 R D' 3F2 3R2 2F' F 3U 2F2 3U' 3B2 2F' 2D2 3U' 2L2 3B' 2R D 3U F' U F' 2U
*3. *U2 R2 F2 2L' 3L F' D U2 F' 2D2 2R' 3B L 3R' 2B 2U2 U' 3B D 3R2 3U 3R' 3D R' 2D' 3U 3L D' 3D2 2F2 U2 2B' 3B2 2F' U L' 2D2 3U L 3R 2U2 3R2 2R R2 2B2 3L2 3R 2R 2D' 3R R2 3D' 2R2 2B 3F D 2B 3D2 U' B2 3L2 3R' 2R R' 2B 3F' F' 2R2 3D2 F' 2U2 2F L U2 3L' D2 3D2 2U2 2L 3D' B2 3B2 L2 3F2 2D2 3D2 3U' U 3L 3R 2B' 3B' D 2U' F' 3L' D' 3U' U' R
*4. *F 2R2 2B L' 2L 2B2 L2 B D2 2B2 3R2 3D' 3R2 D 3D2 L 3L' R2 2F 3L D2 3F2 F2 3U' 3B 3R' 3F 3U' 2F' L2 3L' U2 3R' 2R' 2B' 3U L' 2U 3L 2R2 3F' L 2B2 D 2D2 2L 3B 2D U2 3R' R 3D2 2R 2D2 U 2L' B 3B 2F2 3U' F' L R B 3B 3L' 3D' R 2F U' 2L' D2 2D' B 3F' L' 3L' 3F 3R 2F F' 3L' 2U L 2R B2 3B2 3U 2U2 F U B L' 2U R D' U 2B 2D L'
*5. *3U2 U 3F' 3R 2R' B2 3F D 3U' 3L' 3R 3U2 3F F' 2L' F2 3L R2 2F2 F' 2D B' 3F' F' 2L 3U' 2R 3F 3L2 3U2 U B D' U 2L2 2B2 3R2 D L' 3L 2R' R' 3B' 2L2 3B' 2U L2 D 3U' B 3F2 3R F 3U 3B R2 2D' 3D2 3U2 2U 3L 2F2 3D 2B2 3F' 2L2 3L 3R 3B' F2 L 3U 2F' 3D' U2 R2 3B2 3D L 3U' 2L2 3F' L2 2R2 U' 2R' 2U2 3L' U 3F U2 B 3B 3F2 L' 2F2 U R' B 2B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' F2 R F' U' R F2 R2 U'
*2. *R F' U F' R U' R2 U2 R'
*3. *U F2 U R' U2 R' U F2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 R B2 R2 D' F L2 B2 R D2 B' U' R2 U2
*2. *D2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 L' B' L2 R B' R' U' F' L2 U R2
*3. *F2 U L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 R2 B R' U' B L D L' D' L F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L2 Rw2 F' D' F R' D Fw D R' B R Uw2 L2 R D' B2 D Fw R2 D' Fw D B Rw' D2 Rw2 B R' U2 L Rw2 D2 U2 L Rw' D2 U' Fw
*2. *L' R' Fw' Rw2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D L D' R2 U L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 Uw' B' Fw F Uw' B Uw U2 L' Fw2 D B' F L2 D' U' F' Uw2 L Rw' R2
*3. *Uw F2 D U' Rw2 Uw' F2 Rw' B' Fw2 F' L B Uw Rw2 U B' F R B' Uw2 B Fw Uw' L2 Uw2 R' D' U' F' U2 L' R Uw Fw2 D Uw' U2 B2 L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U B Bw2 F' D2 Dw B2 F Dw2 Uw R Uw L R Bw D Dw' Lw' Uw R2 D' Dw2 L' Uw' F U' Bw Rw' B' Dw Uw' Fw2 Dw' L2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 F U2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 B' F Dw2 B D L' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw Uw' U2 L2 Lw2 Bw' Dw
*2. *B' U2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Lw Rw2 R U2 Bw' Fw Uw R D Uw2 B Lw B' Uw U' F Dw U2 L' Bw F Lw2 B' F L' U2 Fw Uw' B2 Lw Fw2 L' U2 Lw2 F' D2 Lw' R Dw Uw2 F2 U F Uw2 F2 D' Lw' D2 B' Bw Lw' Bw' Lw2 F Rw'
*3. *Bw2 F' L2 Fw2 L Dw U' Lw Uw U L2 F Rw U R D2 Uw' Bw Uw Fw2 U' L2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw2 Lw2 B' L' U B' L2 R' Uw' Fw2 F' U' F' Uw2 Bw2 Rw U' R Uw2 Fw2 U' R2 Bw2 Dw2 U' Rw' Dw Fw F' L B2 Bw U Fw D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2D' 3U U2 3F2 F' D2 2U' B' 3F2 2F2 F' 2D2 B2 2D' 3U 2U' L 2B' 3F' 2F2 3R F2 2L' 2D2 2L' 2D 3U L' 2L 2D' 3U' 2U 2L2 3R 2R B D 3F' 2R' B 2B2 2R 2U' F 2U R' 3U 2L2 3U 3F 2D2 F R 2D' 2L2 U2 2L2 3F2 3U U' 2B 3F2 F2 2R' F 3U 2F' 2L' 3R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 3L D2 3U U R' F 3D' U2 F 3U' 3B2 3R' 2B' F L' 3R' 3D2 R 2D2 2B 3F' 2F R 2U R2 2F' D2 2U2 2F2 2U 2L' B' U2 2L 3U2 B' F 3R' B2 2B' 2F 2D R' 3U' 2L2 B' 3B 2L' D' 2D2 3D2 2U U2 L' D' 2D' B2 3F' L 3L 2F' 3R2 2R' B' 3B2 F2 3D 2F2 U' 3F2 2L 2U2 2R' 2U 2R 2D' 3U' 2U' 3F2 2L2 3D U 3L 3B2 2D2 2L U 3F' 2R2 3B' R' 2B2 L 2L' 2D' 3U' 2L U2 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 D' L2 B' L B' R B2 F D' U2
*2. *F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 R U2 F' D2 R2 F L2 U' L2 R'
*3. *D' L2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L U R U R U B' L R U2
*4. *F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' D L2 F' R B' D2 L B2 U2
*5. *R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 B' R L U' F2 D2 R2 F B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B'
*6. *U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R F2 R B D' U2 F R2 D2 R
*7. *R D F D B' R U R L U' R2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U
*8. *B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 F L2 B L' F' D U2 L D' B'
*9. *R' F2 B' R' D L2 D B2 R F2 U2 L2 B U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 F'
*10. *R2 D2 L2 B' F' R2 U2 F D2 B D2 L F2 D' F' U' B2 D R' B2 R2
*11. *L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 D F2 D R2 B D2 L' D R2 F2 L R B'
*12. *F R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 L D2 B U2 L U' L2 U2 F' L
*13. *L2 U R2 F D' F2 D2 R' L U' F' D2 B' L2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 D2
*14. *B L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B F' R2 F R D B' R F L B' F2 D' L'
*15. *U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R D2 U2 R' B2 U' F' D' R' D B2 R D' B' D
*16. *U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R D2 F L B' R2 U' B F L'
*17. *L D' R2 D2 L F D2 F R U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U
*18. *F' R' B2 L' F' R L' U' F' D' R2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 F'
*19. *R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U B2 D U2 B' D2 R' D2 F R' U L2 U L
*20. *U2 L' B U' F U2 R L2 U' L' U2 R2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U B2 U'
*21. *R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 F' R' B D2 L' D F2 U2 L2 R
*22. *B2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' R' D' R' B2 L' D' U R
*23. *D2 F' D L2 B' U F2 D2 R' U2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F D2
*24. *R D2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 F' L D' R2 U B U2 L U2
*25. *R' B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B U2 L D F' R'
*26. *R B2 L D2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 R U L2 B R' U2 B' D F2 R2 B
*27. *L2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F D R' D2 U B U2 B' D' F'
*28. *L D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 L2 R2 B' U' L2 R U' R2 B2 D2 B' R'
*29. *U2 R B' L' U' L' F R' L F' D2 R2 U L2 D F2 U B2 D' L2 U2
*30. *L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 R' U2 B' D' L D2 L B U
*31. *F2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 F L' U2 L B F' D' F U2 R
*32. *F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 F' L2 U L B D' B D2 F2 R
*33. *U2 R B' D' R' D' B D2 L' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 R2
*34. *B2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U L B D2 L' U2 L2 F' R2 D' R
*35. *B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U F' L' F' D' B' R B' F'
*36. *B U B U' F L U F D' L B2 D L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' R2
*37. *F2 D U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L F' L' R2 D' L' B' R2 D2 U2
*38. *B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D B' L U2 R2 B2 L2 B L B' R
*39. *F D2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F L U B' U F2 L B' R D' F2
*40. *R' B R2 B2 L U' F D' B D L U2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 U2 L U2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R U2 F2 B' L U F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F' U2 B U2 F D2 B'
*2. *D U L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U F D B' L' U B D2 L R' D2
*3. *D2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R' F2 R' U2 L U F2 R F' R' D R2 U2 L2 F
*4. *D B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' U R2 F2 R' U' R' B' D2 L F2 R B' F2 L2
*5. *D' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' U F' R U2 B R2 D' L D2 B' L R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B U2 L D' F' R D2 L' B' U2
*2. *B D2 F2 U2 F R U D2 L U2 D F2 B2 R2 U' D2 R2 U F2
*3. *F' U2 L F B R' U F2 D' R B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F U2 B'
*4. *D2 B R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 L' U' L B' D2 L U' F' U2
*5. *D2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D' U' L B2 D2 U' B' L' B' R' U' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L U' F' R' F' U2 L' B2 F U2 R' U'
*2. *B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B' R2 B R F' D B2 D B
*3. *D' F U D F D' R' B' U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 R2 D
*4. *B R B' R U2 B' U D R F2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U' D2 R2 F2 D2
*5. *L2 D B' U B2 U R' U2 F' L D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R' B' D L' D2 L F' D' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U F'
*3. *D2 L' U2 L D2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U F' D' L B' U F' D' F U2
*4. *R F' L2 Uw2 U' L R Uw' L Uw' L2 R2 D2 U2 Rw' B Uw L2 D Uw2 U2 R' B2 L Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 R Fw' F' D2 Fw L' D' Uw Rw B Uw' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R2 F2 U' R' U2 R F' R2 U2
*3. *F' R2 D2 F R B' U' D2 B U2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2
*4. *F' Uw2 Fw' F U2 B2 L' R2 Fw2 D B U' L Rw Uw B' D' Uw2 B2 D Fw D' L' Rw' D' Rw R B Fw R2 U B' U' R' B' Rw Fw2 F' Uw' L
*5. *Fw2 F2 L' Uw' F2 Lw2 F2 Rw' Uw U L' Lw D Uw' Fw2 Lw R2 D Uw2 F' Rw Fw' F2 Dw Fw2 L' Uw B D' Dw Uw Bw' L' Rw2 R' Fw F2 Dw2 L2 Dw U2 Rw2 Uw' U' Bw F' Lw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw R Uw U B Lw2 Uw2 U2 B Lw Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' R L B U' R' U r b' u
*2. *L R' B' U L' R B' l r b u
*3. *U R L B' U' L B' U' r b u
*4. *U R' U' L U R' L' U L' l
*5. *U B' L B L U L R' U' l

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -3)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (6, 3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -3)
*3. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) /
*4. *(-2, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (1, 0)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R' D R D U D L' U
*2. *U R' U' D' R L' R U' D'
*3. *L R U D R' L' D' R' U'
*4. *D U L D L' R' U' D'
*5. *D' U L D R' D' U


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 15, 2013)

*2x2:*4.44, 4.99, 4.34, 7.56, 4.23 = *4.59*
*3x3: * 15.79, 14.97, 15.94, 15.34, 17.79 =*15.69 *
*4x4: * 56.97, 59.01, 1:00.45, 1:01.33, 51.86 = *58.81*
*5x5: * 1:56.90, 2:01.23, 1:50.29, 1:45.40, 2:07.65 = *1:56.14 *
*6x6:* 4:04.47, DNF(1:06.41), DNF(1:19.68) ,DNF,DNF. = *DNF* 
no point in doing that last two solve if the average will be a DNF either way
*2-4 Relay:* *1:18.67*
*2-5 Relay: **3:23.91 *


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 15, 2013)

2x2: 4.02, 5.30, 4.08, 6.67, 7.72 =*5.35*
3x3: 19.64, 21.81, 21.00, 23.44, 14.86 =*20.82*.
4x4: 1:20.17, 1:24.52, 1:28.39, 1:15.39, 1:18.14 =*1:20.94* 
5x5: 5:06.94
2x2 BLD:
OH: 46.06, 43.84, 52.89, 42.08, 43.78 =*44.56*
FMC:
2-4 Relay: *2:00.95*
2-5 Relay: *6:43.91*
Pyraminx: 9.97, 13.64, 9.80, 10.78, 8.55 =*10.18*

PB single 3x3, the two 4 second solves on the 2x2 are PLL skips.


----------



## khoavo12 (Apr 16, 2013)

2x2:

3x3: 16.38, 13.69, 14.84, 15.30, 16.31 = 15.48 

4x4: 1:20.74, 1:14.28, 1:15.09, (1:22.74), (1:13.31) = 1:16.71

5x5:

2-3-4 relay: 1:55.61

2-3-4-5 relay:


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 16, 2013)

*2x2* - (1.75), 3.63, 3.82, 5.97, (6.27) = *4.47*
*3x3* - 19.42, (15.27), (22.75), 18.91, 19.12 = *19.15*
*4x4* - (1:31.59), 1:29.14, 1:24.60, 1:25.28, (1:19.80) = *1:26.34*
*5x5* - 2:57.66, 2:51.90, (2:51.23), (3:04.30), 2:56.44 = *2:55.33*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF, 2:56.85, DNF = *2:56.85*
*OH* - 43.73, 37.87, 37.41, (36.25), (47.87) = *39.67*
*Clock* - 27.49, (30.07), 23.57, (22.34), 27.72 = *26.26*
*Pyraminx* - 15.66, DNF, 20.78, 17.62, (14.64) = *18.02*

2x2 scrambles were ridiculous


----------



## Bobo (Apr 16, 2013)

*2x2 *: 2.97, 3.03, 2.69, 3.19, 2.69 - 2.90

Simple..


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 17, 2013)

*2X2X2*: 11.28 11.60 (11.66) (9.53) 9.84 = *10.91*
*3X3X3*: 23.89 23.09 25.01 (22.05) (26.40) = *24.00* // OMG!
*4X4X4*: 3:04.88 3:06.60 (2:54.54) (3:24.55) 3:04.39 = *3:05.29*

*3X3X3 Fewest moves* : 32 // Woaaah!


Spoiler



Scramble B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R' B' D L' D2 L F' D' U'

Solution F' D U L D2 F R2 F' R' D R D R D2 R' D *R2* D R' D R D2 R' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D B'

F' D U L // Pseudo block 2 X 2 X 2
B' // Pre move for Pseudo fix
D2 F R2 F' // 2 x 2 x 3 
R' D R // Set up 3rd pair
D R D2 R' D *R* // 3 and 4th pair
*R* D R' D R D2 R' // Sune 
F D2 F' D' F D' F' D // Anti sune


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 17, 2013)

*2x2:* 6.09, 6.11, 6.29, (7.30), (5.19) = *6.16*
*3x3:* (22.98), (15.95), 19.70, 21.86, 17.66 = *19.74*
*4x4:* (2:33.71), (1:40.20), 1:43.78, 2:02.30, 1:59.97 = *1:55.35*
*3x3 BLD:* 3:03.78, 3:04.xx, DNF = *3:03.78*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF = *DNF*
*3x3 OH:* (32.12), (28.72), 29.72, 30.60, 30.85 = *30.39*
*2-4 Relay: 1:56.80*
*Pyraminx:* 15.27, (15.08), (20.86), 15.59, 16.74 = *15.87*
*Skewb:* (2:55.19), 2:10.76, 1:05.47, (55.52), 2:03.52 = *1:46.58*

*FMC: 41*


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: B2 F2 D’ R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R’ B’ D L’ D2 L F’ D’ U’

Solution: U D’ R B2 R2 F2 B’ U’ B L’ B L D’ L’ F R F2 R’ D F B’ L2 F L F’ L B x2 y R’ U R’ U’ y R’ F’ R2 U’ R’ U R’ F R F2

2x2x3: U D’ R B2 R2 F2 B’ U’ B L’ B
2x3x3: L D’ L’ F R F2 R’ D F
Premove: F
OLL: B’ L2 F L F’ L B
PLL: x2 y R’ U R’ U’ y R’ F’ R2 U’ R’ U R’ F R F

My 2nd best attempt, so I should be happy about it.



Meh, lost the times for 2 and 3BLD. Remember only the best 3BLD solve as it is a PB.
Lol, did one solve between learning skewb and doing the average.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 18, 2013)

2x2: 6.28, 3.48, 6.27, 6.61, 6.88 = 6.39
3x3: 14.95, 15.36, 11.42, 11.75, 15.27 = 13.99
4x4: 55.34, 1:01.15, 1:0 (accidentally erased, don't even remember the time. Just DNF it. Was terrible anyway)
5x5: 1:19.98, 1:28.07, 1:20.47, 1:26.89, 1:30.85 = 1:25.14
6x6: 3:06.60, 3:09.00, 2:58.24, 2:58.43, 2:56.63 = 3:01.09
7x7: 4:22.76, 5:33.28, 4:47.69, 4:55.46, 4:40.95 = 4:48.03
OH: 22.82, 29.79, 26.30, 20.88, 22.55 = 23.89
megaminx: 1:15.33, 1:20.78, 1:16.54, 1:10.87, 1:13.74 = 1:15.20
2-4: 1:08.84
2-5: 2:42.71 not bad, first try in months and broke PB over 6s.


----------



## TP (Apr 18, 2013)

*2x2:*
*3x3:* (33.26,) 24.78, (22.97,) 27.46, 26.10 = *26.12*
*4x4:* 1:39.53, 1:39.60, (2:08.20,) (1:35.72,) 1:42.83 = *1:40.65*
*5x5:* 3:39.96, 3:21.97
*2-4 Relay:*
*2-5 Relay:*
*Pyraminx:* 15.59, 20.25, 23.91, 11.66, 17.50 = *17.78*


----------



## Outsmash (Apr 20, 2013)

*2x2* - 4.13, (3.98), (4.71), 4.48, 4.00 =* 4.20*
*3x3* - 16.27, (12.93), 13.05, (17.00), 16.48 = *15.26*
*OH* - 30.92, 26.67, (35.88), 26.57, (24.70) = *28.05*
*Pyraminx* - 12.78, 13.56, (14.69), 12.74, (11.03) = *13.03*
*Square-1* - 16.66, 25.78, 19.23, (27.95), (16.52) = *20.56*


----------



## cc9tough (Apr 20, 2013)

*2x2*: 7.06, (7.87), (6.68), 7.35, 6.97 Avg. =*7.12*
*3x3*: 29.11, 25.70, 28.01, (23.72), (29.63) Avg. = *27.61*
*4x4*: 1:57.06, (2:05.05), 1:52.62, (1:51.15), 2:03.02 Avg. = *1:57.57*
*5x5*: 3:23.92, (3:48.33), 3:28.73, 3:28.24, (3:20.89) Avg. = *3:26.96*
*OH*: 1:00.61, 58.38, (57.40), 1:02.89, (1:11.82) Avg. = *1.00.63*
*2-3-4 relay*: *2:10.06*
*2-3-4-5 relay*: *5:42.80*
*Magic*: 2.60, (2.47), 2.58, (3.46), 2.69 Avg. = *2.62*
*Megaminx*: (3:53.88), 3:36.30, 3:41.61, 3:35.24, (3:33.19) Avg. =*3:37.72*
*Pyraminx*: (23.24), (11.24), 20.38, 12.85, 13.35 Avg. =*15.53*


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2013)

*3x3:* 18.24, (16.38), 17.64, (24.00), 17.14 = 17.67
*4x4:* 1:01.57, (59.61), 1:04.26, (1:07.37), 1:00.90 = 1:02.24
*5x5:* (1:48.93), 1:36.52, 1:47.59, 1:34.04, (1:32.42) = 1:39.38
*6x6:* 3:19.18, (3:08.77), 3:30.86, 3:28.10, (4:23.73) = 3:26.05
*7x7:* 5:27.08, 5:19.54, (5:43.06), (5:08.05), 5:27.17 = 5:24.60
*OH:* (DNF), 1:14.18, 30.36, 29.14, (27.32) = 44.56
*Megaminx:* (1:46.28), 2:04.42, 2:15.33, 2:03.40, (2:21.76) = 2:07.72
*Pyraminx:* 12.52, 9.93, (12.72), 10.72, (7.22) = 11.06
*Square-1:* 35.56, (44.54), (21.09), 24.32, 25.36 = 28.41


----------



## mycube (Apr 21, 2013)

and another faker in FMC this week -.- he just used the inverse scramble as solution. Please delete this Result


----------



## aisukuriimu (Apr 21, 2013)

2x2: 1:09.37, (26.63), 50.30, (1:19.14), 34.97 = 51.55
3x3: (1:28.38), 1:16.05, (1:01.89), 1:05.98, 1:13.52 = 1:11.85


----------



## cc9tough (Apr 22, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, how are these contests scored. I've been trying to find the point system on the forum but I can't seem to find one posted.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Apr 22, 2013)

3x3: 8.72, (9.38), 8.79, 9.24, (8.38) =8.92
5x5: 58.36, 1:06.11, 1:08.51, 1:05.04, 1:05.74 =1:05.63
3x3OH: 15.08, 18.18, 15.72, 15.72, 14.90 =15.50


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 23, 2013)

Results, congratulations to Iggy, mycube and riley

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.90 Sebastien
 2.90 Bobo
 3.56 Evan Liu
 3.83 kalyk
 3.90 mycube
 4.20 Outsmash
 4.25 antoineccantin
 4.26 riley
 4.47 DuffyEdge
 4.59 SirWaffle
 4.68 FinnGamer
 4.77 Lid
 4.86 Iggy
 4.94 yuxuibbs
 5.35 Bh13
 5.64 bacyril
 5.72 ryanj92
 5.81 SweetSolver
 5.98 Mikel
 6.16 PianoCube
 6.39 JianhanC
 6.82 Trondhat
 7.06 blairubik
 7.13 cc9tough
 8.00 DodusNet
 8.19 Schmidt
 8.68 Gordon
 10.04 hfsdo
 10.91 MarcelP
 13.64 MatsBergsten
 51.55 aisukuriimu
*3x3x3 *(38)

 8.92 asiahyoo1997
 9.86 antoineccantin
 10.99 Evan Liu
 11.45 Lapinsavant
 11.68 riley
 12.64 mycube
 13.32 Iggy
 13.55 FinnGamer
 13.57 yuxuibbs
 13.99 JianhanC
 15.27 Outsmash
 15.48 khoavo12
 15.69 SirWaffle
 16.77 Neo63
 17.67 Dene
 17.71 Mikel
 17.91 bacyril
 18.25 cxinlee
 18.34 Speedcuby
 18.70 blairubik
 19.15 DuffyEdge
 19.74 PianoCube
 19.93 Lid
 20.53 ryanj92
 20.82 Bh13
 22.25 Schmidt
 24.00 MarcelP
 25.33 Trondhat
 26.11 TP
 27.35 hfsdo
 27.61 cc9tough
 28.80 MichaelErskine
 30.05 Gordon
 30.57 DodusNet
 31.55 Rubicon
 33.34 zhanchi kid
 36.39 MatsBergsten
 1:11.85 aisukuriimu
*4x4x4*(30)

 38.09 KCuber
 42.94 Evan Liu
 45.94 Lapinsavant
 48.29 antoineccantin
 50.43 mycube
 51.22 riley
 58.81 SirWaffle
 58.83 JianhanC
 1:00.57 FinnGamer
 1:01.24 Iggy
 1:02.24 Dene
 1:07.72 Lid
 1:14.56 bacyril
 1:16.70 khoavo12
 1:16.94 yuxuibbs
 1:20.94 Bh13
 1:26.34 DuffyEdge
 1:26.88 ryanj92
 1:28.34 Mikel
 1:38.19 blairubik
 1:40.65 TP
 1:55.35 PianoCube
 1:57.57 cc9tough
 2:01.94 MichaelErskine
 2:10.24 Schmidt
 2:21.30 Rubicon
 2:34.84 MatsBergsten
 2:41.06 DodusNet
 3:05.29 MarcelP
 3:11.66 Gordon
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:05.63 asiahyoo1997
 1:24.83 Lapinsavant
 1:25.14 JianhanC
 1:37.33 mycube
 1:39.38 Dene
 1:56.14 SirWaffle
 2:04.37 FinnGamer
 2:05.35 Iggy
 2:13.49 bacyril
 2:20.23 Lid
 2:34.00 Mikel
 2:39.04 yuxuibbs
 2:55.33 DuffyEdge
 3:01.23 ryanj92
 3:26.96 cc9tough
 5:21.80 MatsBergsten
 DNF TP
 DNF Bh13
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:01.09 JianhanC
 3:06.00 mycube
 3:26.05 Dene
 3:33.68 bacyril
 3:38.21 Lapinsavant
 4:32.57 Iggy
 4:54.63 yuxuibbs
 4:56.64 Lid
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF SirWaffle
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:34.64 mycube
 4:48.03 JianhanC
 5:08.71 bacyril
 5:24.60 Dene
 DNF antoineccantin
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 15.51 asiahyoo1997
 15.53 antoineccantin
 19.14 Evan Liu
 21.98 yuxuibbs
 23.89 JianhanC
 24.75 riley
 24.85 mycube
 27.17 Lid
 28.05 Outsmash
 30.39 PianoCube
 32.04 FinnGamer
 37.84 Iggy
 39.67 DuffyEdge
 44.56 Dene
 44.56 Bh13
 47.81 Mikel
 53.57 Speedcuby
 56.18 blairubik
 58.50 DodusNet
 1:00.63 cc9tough
 1:03.58 bacyril
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 53.65 antoineccantin
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(5)

 21.90 Iggy
 27.99 Mikel
 37.36 MatsBergsten
 55.44 bacyril
 DNF blairubik
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 36.75 riley
 52.58 Iggy
 59.69 Mikel
 1:07.41 MatsBergsten
 1:23.18 blairubik
 1:31.02 mycube
 1:40.45 Evan Liu
 2:56.85 DuffyEdge
 3:03.78 PianoCube
 3:33.29 bacyril
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:47.95 MatsBergsten
 9:48.90 Mikel
 DNF Iggy
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF PianoCube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

8/13 (53:14)  riley
2/2 ( 3:05)  Iggy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:07.53 bacyril
 2:33.01 yuxuibbs
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 54.73 KCuber
 1:01.99 riley
 1:08.84 JianhanC
 1:18.22 Iggy
 1:18.67 SirWaffle
 1:18.88 mycube
 1:27.41 FinnGamer
 1:38.10 yuxuibbs
 1:49.12 Lid
 1:49.45 bacyril
 1:55.61 khoavo12
 1:56.80 PianoCube
 2:00.94 blairubik
 2:00.95 Bh13
 2:10.06 cc9tough
 2:30.32 Schmidt
 3:29.56 MatsBergsten
 3:37.94 Rubicon
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:42.71 JianhanC
 2:43.97 Lapinsavant
 3:11.08 mycube
 3:23.91 SirWaffle
 3:24.55 FinnGamer
 3:45.14 Iggy
 3:56.76 Lid
 3:57.84 bacyril
 4:27.11 yuxuibbs
 5:42.80 cc9tough
 6:43.91 Bh13
 7:49.00 khoavo12
 8:33.68 MatsBergsten
10:42.04 Rubicon
*Magic*(5)

 0.89 SweetSolver
 1.10 yuxuibbs
 2.62 cc9tough
 2.88 jcubing02
 3.53 Gordon
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.77 yuxuibbs
 5.20 SweetSolver
 6.49 ryanj92
*Skewb*(2)

 19.66 Schmidt
 1:46.58 PianoCube
*Clock*(5)

 6.89 Evan Liu
 8.60 ryanj92
 9.27 Iggy
 11.90 Lid
 26.26 DuffyEdge
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.98 Iggy
 5.32 Evan Liu
 7.12 SweetSolver
 8.07 bacyril
 8.77 riley
 10.18 Bh13
 10.77 yuxuibbs
 11.06 Dene
 11.19 Lid
 13.03 Outsmash
 13.35 Schmidt
 14.22 Speedcuby
 15.53 cc9tough
 15.55 Trondhat
 15.87 PianoCube
 17.78 TP
 18.02 DuffyEdge
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:15.20 JianhanC
 1:55.73 Lid
 1:56.19 bacyril
 1:56.24 Iggy
 2:07.72 Dene
 2:13.97 ryanj92
 2:17.55 mycube
 2:52.12 yuxuibbs
 3:37.72 cc9tough
 4:04.41 FinnGamer
*Square-1*(11)

 20.56 Outsmash
 20.80 Lid
 22.88 Evan Liu
 27.12 kalyk
 28.41 Dene
 29.98 lemakk
 41.98 bacyril
 50.92 hfsdo
 1:00.11 ryanj92
 1:10.19 Iggy
 1:25.87 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

26 Lid
26 Sebastien
26 guusrs
27 okayama
28 mycube
32 MarcelP
41 PianoCube

*Contest results*

230 Iggy
222 mycube
192 riley
190 JianhanC
187 Lid
183 bacyril
173 Evan Liu
173 yuxuibbs
147 FinnGamer
143 antoineccantin
138 Dene
136 SirWaffle
120 Lapinsavant
112 Mikel
105 PianoCube
102 DuffyEdge
101 Outsmash
100 Bh13
93 MatsBergsten
89 asiahyoo1997
86 ryanj92
79 cc9tough
79 blairubik
67 khoavo12
54 KCuber
51 Schmidt
50 Sebastien
42 SweetSolver
42 kalyk
40 Speedcuby
38 MarcelP
37 TP
32 Bobo
32 Trondhat
31 DodusNet
28 Neo63
26 MichaelErskine
26 hfsdo
24 cxinlee
23 Gordon
23 Rubicon
17 guusrs
14 okayama
10 lemakk
7 aisukuriimu
6 zhanchi kid
3 jcubing02


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 23, 2013)

cc9tough said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are these contests scored. I've been trying to find the point system on the forum but I can't seem to find one posted.



I cannot find the original description, it is hidden in some old thread. But, in short, you get points in two ways:

1. One point for each competitor you beat in each event. 
(So it is much better to be number three in an event with 20 competitors than win an event with just a few).

2. Points just for participating in each event. Those points range from 1-13, depending on how hard/time-consuming the events are.
So one point for Magic / MM & 2x2, two points for 3x3 up to more than ten for events like FMC and 6x6 BLD.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay I won!


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 23, 2013)

15. 5.35 bh13
16. 5.35 Bh13

I think something happened here (in a total of 7 events)
Isn't bh13 and Bh13 the same guy?


----------



## Lid (Apr 23, 2013)

mycube said:


> and another faker in FMC this week -.- he just used the inverse scramble as solution. Please delete this Result





MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)
> 
> 20 Speedcuby



This is the faker mycube mentioned.


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 23, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> 15. 5.35 bh13
> 16. 5.35 Bh13
> 
> I think something happened here (in a total of 7 events)
> Isn't bh13 and Bh13 the same guy?




yes. I must have messed up the scoring somehow by posting both here and on the website.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for correcting me. I don't normally read all the posts, only the program does.
And the program is case sensitive, it does not recognize that* PersonA* and *persona*
is the same. You may post in both Odders form and this thread, it is ok as long as you
use the same name (including case). You may post half of it there and half here or
however you like (it's easier to comment here if you have done something nice).


----------

